# salt water



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

hi my cousin and me thought of getting salt water fish or well him:jump:he wants to no how to set up salt water because apparantly its 
really hard :blowup:so its anoying does any one no how to set it up if you do pleaseeee tell me:snakes:snake cool sooooo: victory:


----------

